

How Tesla Will Change Your Life - adwn
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/how-tesla-will-change-your-life.html

======
clopey
This was a really good read, although it did come off as a bit 'over positive'
towards Elon & Tesla.

Thanks for introducing me to waitbutwhy.com I like the concept but I've not
seen it before.

~~~
adwn
> _This was a really good read, although it did come off as a bit 'over
> positive' towards Elon & Tesla._

Well, Elon Musk is a very polarizing figure (for good and for bad reasons). I
believe that he truly wants to save Earth and humanity, and that his ultimate
motives are altruistic to the point of fanatism. Tim's article doesn't deal
with the way he treats subordinates or his other character flaws, although I'm
not sure whether the article would have been the right place for this
criticism. What negative aspects of Elon and Tesla did you miss?

> _Thanks for introducing me to waitbutwhy.com I like the concept but I 've
> not seen it before._

Tim Urban is an incredibly insightful writer, and I'm really glad I found this
website. His series on procrastination [1] helped my productivity immensely.

[1] starting here: [http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastin...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-
procrastinate.html)

------
adwn
Related: _The Deal With Solar_ ([http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/the-deal-with-
solar.html](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/the-deal-with-solar.html))

------
collinmanderson
Quite long, but a good read. I really like waitbutwhy.com

